# Free Fish



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

I need to clean out a couple of my tanks that has some odd ball fish in them. Free for the taking:
4 inch male electric blue
a couple of odd ball plecos about 4 inches
about 4 cories - different kinds
juvy yellow lab
and a rainbow.
If I didn't name the kind of fish I have, it's because I don't know it. LOL

thanks
Wayne


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey Wayne i will take the juvy yellow lab i will give you a call sometime tomorrow to pick them up. Thanks.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

how big is the rainbow?


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*Free*

The rainbow is about an inch and a half and is a very clean looking fish. I got him mixed in with some other fish. I'll be here, Mark.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*fish*

The fish are all gone. Thanks everybody.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

That was fast! I might have been interested in the cories. They're good bottom cleaners.


----------

